# Bunny Teddy Bear found at Burghley Horse Trials



## Zero00000 (12 September 2013)

Timsbury Shoes has placed a plea on their facebook page after finding a childs bunny bear by their stool at Burghley.

_'Please help to reunite this bunny with his owner. Found today by our Timsbury Shoes stand at Burghley Horse Trials. We're sure a little someone must be missing bunny and we would like to see them reunited as soon as possible. Please share this post and help bunny to get home.'

_https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timsbury-Shoes/180576625293539


----------



## SatsumaGirl (12 September 2013)

I realise it's a different bunny but it looks just like this one that was lost/reunited recently; http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-bunny-30-000-people-join-online-hunt.html

I think these bunnies are making a break for it!


----------

